# {EMERGENCY} Need to flash back to stock without USB....



## Jo3Hogan (Dec 20, 2011)

So , for some reason my usb port doesnt work now. Im lucky enough to have 90% battery but ill need to get it back to stock for warranty. I would imagine that i could flash the stock 4.0.3 ROm in recovery cant I ? along with the Kernal. any healp would be appreciated....


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

4.0.2 is stock. I almost had this question yesterday. some reason it started working again. Try battery pulls and reboots you might get lucky

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo3Hogan (Dec 20, 2011)

yeah i ve pulled the battery dozens of times, tried diffrent cables. occasionally the "charging status" will come up , however i have no connection to the device via the USb port....im hoping i can Download the Rom & flash it and the re-lock the boot loader etc without having to use ADB beacuse it cant see my device now.....uggggggg


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Did you not make a nandroid of 4.0.2? So you can just restore

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jo3Hogan (Dec 20, 2011)

no i didnt =/ i usually do but this time i didnt make one when i got this phone, i got it on launch day and have been flashing everyday since really, i never expected the USB port to die, ive never seen one just stop working before. i would need to be able to unroot & relock the bootloader as well though .......


----------



## Jo3Hogan (Dec 20, 2011)

kinda surprised there isnt a flashable stock rom available.......sigh


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

I've had this issue. Thought it was my phone turns out my cable was messed up. Tried another still didn't work. Tried a couple more. Didn't work. Went to my old lg cable. Worked just fine. Hadn't had a problem since. Now all those cables that didn't work, do work. Anyways good luck to u.

PS. Anyone with a nandroid of the stock 4.0.2 rom could email it to this guy so he could restore. I do not have a back up or I would do it

Edit: even if u get back to 4.0.2 stock ur boot loader with still be unlocked and with have the unlock symbol on the splash screen starting up. Best thing to do would be trying to get ur USB work and if u can't file a claim on insurance(if u have it)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

Honestly, if your USB port doesn't work, they should still honor the warranty for a hardware defect. Things they'll refuse service will be for complaining about software stuff, like if you get signal drops and you've got custom firmware on your phone. Flashing to complete stock requires you to run "fastboot oem lock" somewhere and that requires a cable, so otherwise, you're SOL.


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

I got you.

Download this file to your phone, or download it on the computer and bluetooth it over or something, just get it there. It's a totally stock cwm backup, boot.img and all. Credit to whoever made this - it was from a couple days before the phone went on sale (even though it was sitting on all the shelves in all the cell phone retailers in the country).

Get a file manager on your phone that can extract .rar file below. I can't think of one off the top of my head, maybe astro can see through .rar, I'm not sure. Anyway, extract all that and put it in the clockworkmod/backups folder. Then you can go into cwm and restore that and be back on totally stock. However, you'll still have clockworkmod installed... I recall a way to flash the recovery from a booted Android terminal on the OG Droid, but I don't believe it works anymore since newer phones are geared towards fastboot.

edit: I believe this has the recovery in it as well, so when it's done flashing you should be back on stock recovery. I don't remember for sure, though.

Hope this helps, keep us posted.

http://www.multiupload.com/4PB9XTAGPO


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

If I did a nandroid on 4.02 before rooting, i could just run that and my phone would be completely stock? also... if i unrooted my phone and wanted to root it again and had a nandorid of when it was rooted would that actually get my full back to rooted and everything? Thanks


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

gunderwear said:


> If I did a nandroid on 4.02 before rooting, i could just run that and my phone would be completely stock? also... if i unrooted my phone and wanted to root it again and had a nandorid of when it was rooted would that actually get my full back to rooted and everything? Thanks


Correct. The only way someone could tell if you ever rooted (bootloader icon excluded) would be to boot into recovery - you'd still have clockworkmod, but you can re-flash the stock recovery from fastboot in a cinch if you need to be back to a TOTAL factory state. And yes, if you ever wanted to re-root, you could restore your backup of the rooted system, assuming you left clockworkmod installed.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

Question, and I'm not sure if this will help you. Apex ROM and his modified kernel includes wireless ADB. Could you download that on your phone, flash it, and connect to ADB that way? I don't know if it would work, so don't quote me, wait for someone else to say this is a good idea first. Just a thought.

I wish you the best of luck, this happened to me on my Transformer and the USB port died halfway through a flash (after an RMA) and my tablet was a perma-brick. Fun times







I hope you get it figured out!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

I had this happen last week also. Sometimes plugging phone in first would work or power down do a couple battery pulls leave powered off then plug in. One day it started working flawlessly so I didn't relock the phone well a couple days later it wouldn't work and computer said USB wasn't recognized. Best advice I can say is download everything needed to relock the phone and hope USB becomes recognized. Also try a couple different computers if possible mine wouldn't work my brothers laptop would then mine recognized it... best of luck. Oh yea Verizon warrantied mine also.


----------



## Jo3Hogan (Dec 20, 2011)

holden45 said:


> I had this happen last week also. Sometimes plugging phone in first would work or power down do a couple battery pulls leave powered off then plug in. One day it started working flawlessly so I didn't relock the phone well a couple days later it wouldn't work and computer said USB wasn't recognized. Best advice I can say is download everything needed to relock the phone and hope USB becomes recognized. Also try a couple different computers if possible mine wouldn't work my brothers laptop would then mine recognized it... best of luck. Oh yea Verizon warrantied mine also.


so the file worked, i used dropbox to get it onto my phone, i couldnt find a program to decompress the rar file so i just did it on my pc, then transfered the files to a backup folder in clockwork. it restored the verizon ROM, but it didnt break the root. I called in for a replacement, but i prob need a solution to get it back to bone stock or a way to permabrick the phone ss they have to repair the usb to restore it unfourtunately. I too was under the impression that since this is a hardware issue that they wuold even mention being rooted or unlocking the bootloader, but it was the first thing they asked me, i hate to have to resort to having to litteraly break the phone to be able to get it replace just beacuse i use the phone the way it was intended to be used.....meh....any suggestions would be welomed....i have 6 days....=)


----------



## stevessvt (Dec 6, 2011)

What are you going to do about the unlock on google screen? Only way to relock the phone is from computer.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Jo3Hogan said:


> so the file worked, i used dropbox to get it onto my phone, i couldnt find a program to decompress the rar file so i just did it on my pc, then transfered the files to a backup folder in clockwork. it restored the verizon ROM, but it didnt break the root. I called in for a replacement, but i prob need a solution to get it back to bone stock or a way to permabrick the phone ss they have to repair the usb to restore it unfourtunately. I too was under the impression that since this is a hardware issue that they wuold even mention being rooted or unlocking the bootloader, but it was the first thing they asked me, i hate to have to resort to having to litteraly break the phone to be able to get it replace just beacuse i use the phone the way it was intended to be used.....meh....any suggestions would be welomed....i have 6 days....=)


As someone already said you need to run fastboot OEM lock or else there will always be a lock on the Google splash screen. Even if you get to total stock that will still need to be done.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

flash any rom on your phone, get to the internet, download a stock ics rom from this website, then go to recovery and flash that, dont forget to lock your bootloader incase they get finicky. And do NOT forget to back up your sd card before you lock it and unlock it.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hammer? Not sure what the warranty/insurance would cover. Or since your USB port is dead kill the parts between the battery and phone that way the phone won't be able to turn on and they never see the boot logo or can get into boot loader.

Could you repackage and make a flashable boot loader that is relocked?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> flash any rom on your phone, get to the internet, download a stock ics rom from this website, then go to recovery and flash that, dont forget to lock your bootloader incase they get finicky. And do NOT forget to back up your sd card before you lock it and unlock it.


I don't think you read the part where he doesn't have a working USB connection.


----------



## treybarnes66 (Nov 16, 2011)

I would definitely give Apex a shot with its wireless adb. I have ran a few of Fabolous' roms and they are smooth on my phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

There is an app called adb wireless in the market. Just download that and you'll be able to connect without the cable. I've used it with no issues

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

huffers said:


> There is an app called adb wireless in the market. Just download that and you'll be able to connect without the cable. I've used it with no issues
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Wireless adb doesn't support fastboot which is what is needed to re lock the device.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Wireless adb doesn't support fastboot which is what is needed to re lock the device.


Seems not many understand the difference. As berzerker said swell as mike, you NEED USB CABLE TO FASTBOOT OEM LOCK , to lock the boot loader. No cable = SOL. do what you need to but hardware failure is hardware failure. Not sure how vzw looks at it though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I know on moto phones people have changed the moto splash screen..maybe a dev will try making a locked Google screen to flash for you. Worth a shot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> I know on moto phones people have changed the moto splash screen..maybe a dev will try making a locked Google screen to flash for you. Worth a shot
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This would be better than nothing I guess but all they have to do is boot into fastboot and see that it is unlocked.


----------



## bmtbandit (Jun 23, 2011)

If he goes in with a dead battery in the phone and the phone won't charge they aren't going to see anything.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

bmtbandit said:


> If he goes in with a dead battery in the phone and the phone won't charge they aren't going to see anything.


Yes but when they go to fix it and pop in a new battery and see that it is unlocked it is still tied to his account and he could still be charged.


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Wireless adb doesn't support fastboot which is what is needed to re lock the device.


Good to know. I hadn't tried it out with fastboot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## treybarnes66 (Nov 16, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Wireless adb doesn't support fastboot which is what is needed to re lock the device.


I was not aware of this. Is there much need for wireless adb without fastboot support? I know there is more to adb than fastboot but isn't that the most common use?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

treybarnes66 said:


> I was not aware of this. Is there much need for wireless adb without fastboot support? I know there is more to adb than fastboot but isn't that the most common use?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I came from the Thunderbolt where it was all adb and no fastboot to be heard of. May just not have needed to use it but I am sure there are some devices that are strictly adb only.


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

treybarnes66 said:


> I was not aware of this. Is there much need for wireless adb without fastboot support? I know there is more to adb than fastboot but isn't that the most common use?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Fastboot is a completely different binary from adb. fastboot is not a function of adb. Fastboot controls hardware/software function while in the bootloader, something that can only be achieved with a cable. In order to run the "fastboot oem lock" command, you need to have it plugged into a computer. There's no wireless protocol for it. The best you can do is flash a stock ROM in recovery. If it's truely stock, it will have a secure boot.img and install-recovery.sh to install the stock recovery once it boots. Your bootloader will forever be unlocked, however. Also, wireless adb doesn't work in recovery.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

kauthor47 said:


> I got you.
> 
> Download this file to your phone, or download it on the computer and bluetooth it over or something, just get it there. It's a totally stock cwm backup, boot.img and all. Credit to whoever made this - it was from a couple days before the phone went on sale (even though it was sitting on all the shelves in all the cell phone retailers in the country).
> 
> ...


Multiupload was shut down by the FBI. Can you upload that file to a your public dropbox folder and share the link?

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

gunderwear said:


> If I did a nandroid on 4.02 before rooting, i could just run that and my phone would be completely stock? also... if i unrooted my phone and wanted to root it again and had a nandorid of when it was rooted would that actually get my full back to rooted and everything? Thanks


I don't think you can make a nandroid without root. I don't think you can flash anything without root. I don't think you can use clockwork recovery either.

Please correct me , if I'm wrong?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Justifi said:


> I don't think you can make a nandroid without root. I don't think you can flash anything without root. I don't think you can use clockwork recovery either.
> 
> Please correct me , if I'm wrong?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Technichally you could root install CWR then remove the su binary and the superuser apk which would remove root from your phone.


----------



## Jo3Hogan (Dec 20, 2011)

Justifi said:


> Multiupload was shut down by the FBI. Can you upload that file to a your public dropbox folder and share the link?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Megauplod was shut down, this multiupload link worked fine.

I was hoping the wireless ADB would solve the issue but without fastboot im SOL. I figured the same as most of you, that hardware is seperate from software, but i was told they will look at it as a tampered device, and the warranty will be void. i can get it to charge the battery on occasion now, but windows contimues to say usb not recognizable, i tried forcing the drivers, but it just says device cannot start. I guess i got 6 days to get it to work one time or im prolly gonna have to pay $300 for the replacement......the one thing that cant be fixed.......sigh


----------



## Jo3Hogan (Dec 20, 2011)

shouldnt this be as easy as packaging a flashable bootloader, since the bootloader is updated through CWR, why couldnt it be re-written?


----------



## johnfranckiv (Jul 18, 2011)

When the replacement gets to you.. just send it right back... if they charge you it will be cost of the phone.. which is 619.00... might as well buy a new one... paying full price for a refurb nexus would be dumb.
Sry about the luck man 
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Jo3Hogan said:


> shouldnt this be as easy as packaging a flashable bootloader, since the bootloader is updated through CWR, why couldnt it be re-written?


Thats what i was thinking something like that would be a great tool, an all in one un-root, relock, stock flash able zip would be the perfect thing to keep around


----------



## Jo3Hogan (Dec 20, 2011)

johnfranckiv said:


> When the replacement gets to you.. just send it right back... if they charge you it will be cost of the phone.. which is 619.00... might as well buy a new one... paying full price for a refurb nexus would be dumb.
> Sry about the luck man
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


, its actually $300 since its a refurb, i confirmed with VZW.

**UPDATE**

thanks to pure desperation & not caring about the health of the phone, I dissasmbled the phone and cut the wires from my usb cable and fashioned a ghetto usb connector. an used a paper clip & some copper sheets i use for PC cooling to finally get the device to be recognized in ADB. it is difficult to keep the connection to the samll PCB but once i get the drivers installed im going to solder it.

will update once i run the re-stocking of the device.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Jo3Hogan said:


> , its actually $300 since its a refurb, i confirmed with VZW.
> 
> **UPDATE**
> 
> ...


Umm.. I'm pretty sure they're going to notice that.. hahaha.

On a serious note, best of luck to you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Jo3Hogan said:


> , its actually $300 since its a refurb, i confirmed with VZW.
> 
> **UPDATE**
> 
> ...


Holy MacGyver, Batman!


----------



## Jo3Hogan (Dec 20, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Umm.. I'm pretty sure they're going to notice that.. hahaha.
> 
> On a serious note, best of luck to you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


*SUCCESS!!!!*

_i was able to get it Back to fully 100% stock!!!!. Taking it apart was plretty easy acutally and you dont damage anything in the process if your careful, its much like the older iPod touch's were, without the annoying clips =0 ) ._

_you can tell only if you look very closely that i had it apart, it was difficult removing the solder from the board since it was such a small amout, but i was able to. Thanks again to everyone who helped!_


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Jo3Hogan said:


> *SUCCESS!!!!*
> 
> _i was able to get it Back to fully 100% stock!!!!. Taking it apart was plretty easy acutally and you dont damage anything in the process if your careful, its much like the older iPod touch's were, without the annoying clips =0 ) ._
> 
> _you can tell only if you look very closely that i had it apart, it was difficult removing the solder from the board since it was such a small amout, but i was able to. Thanks again to everyone who helped!_


 OMG! That's a combination of determination and skill.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea I took mine apart. It is the easiest one out of all the ones I've taken apart.

Glad it worked out for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah pretty sure there are temper evidence stickers or something in there.. but let us know if they charge you later on. Good job though bro.. I wouldnt have had the balls to do it!


----------



## treybarnes66 (Nov 16, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> Fastboot is a completely different binary from adb. fastboot is not a function of adb. Fastboot controls hardware/software function while in the bootloader, something that can only be achieved with a cable. In order to run the "fastboot oem lock" command, you need to have it plugged into a computer. There's no wireless protocol for it. The best you can do is flash a stock ROM in recovery. If it's truely stock, it will have a secure boot.img and install-recovery.sh to install the stock recovery once it boots. Your bootloader will forever be unlocked, however. Also, wireless adb doesn't work in recovery.


Thanks for the clarification. Glad to hear you got it working op.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats on getting it working again, glad we could be of help.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

Ugh, I've got the same issue, I found a 4.0.4 stock image, I'll try that out.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought I was having usb issues.. Flashed different rom, kernel fixed my issues

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I lied it was my usb port that was bad. It's not completely shit the bed yet should be able yo flash

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Was mobile Odin ever used ? That could have worked I think

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

dude ummmmm OP gets boss points. thats quite a story. i'lll admit that you probably went a little bit farther than i wouldve lol congrats


----------



## tw15egan (Mar 19, 2012)

OP mind giving some more in depth instructions on what you did? Same boat, USB won't work. When I was on the phone with Verizon theh never asked if I had rooted or unlocked my phone, so I'm not sure what to do... completely stock except the little 'unlock' symbol


----------



## tw15egan (Mar 19, 2012)

For some reason mine will charge, but will not be recognized on any computer. Ive tried 2, and 3 different cables..


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

tw15egan said:


> For some reason mine will charge, but will not be recognized on any computer. Ive tried 2, and 3 different cables..


Are you using Franco's kernel? If so, you'll need to disable fast USB charge as it won't allow your phone to be recognized but will obviously still charge.


----------



## tw15egan (Mar 19, 2012)

HM, I have in the past, but I did a factory reset now and it is still persisting. I will have to try and give that a shot.. I never told Franco's kernel to do that, is it set by default?


----------



## tw15egan (Mar 19, 2012)

Are there any other little things I may be missing as to why my phone won't show up on my computer when it did the other day, and no software on the computer has changed? It charges fine, so I don't know how the computer can't recognize it..


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

Man my phone acts like it won't be read too. Crazy thing is I flashed to CM9 and it MAGICALLY WANTED TO BE READ lol I was on a 404 rom had to go back to a 403 I believe.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Does anyone know why the USB port goes bad?


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

trparky said:


> Does anyone know why the USB port goes bad?


I'm stumped.


----------



## geekonamotorcycle (Jul 23, 2012)

I am about to go through this same process. wish me luck...


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

geekonamotorcycle said:


> I am about to go through this same process. wish me luck...


The process in my guide?
Sorry posting before you do something unfortunate.
I'll check in a sec what the other guy did.

Edit:
NO!
Lol.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19864-vzwsprintgsmguide-ultimate-galaxy-nexus-guide-unlockrootflash-romsfaq/page__st__40#entry759280
Try this before you tear your phone apart!


----------

